# CE Fantasy Football League



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

I got Earl's blessing to post this in the CE threads, thank you Earl. In tonight's chat it was suggested we start a fantasy football league. I volunteered to manage the league and set it up at www.foxsports.com. The league name is DBS Talk Cutting Edgers. At most, twenty teams can play, so there is room for 19 other teams. If anyone is interested in joining the league, send me a private message and I'll give you the password.

Per request, I have set the league for a live draft which is tentatively scheduled for Monday 08/27/2007 at 8:30 PM EST.

Are you ready for some football? Go Dolphins!!

Sorry for forgetting this important piece of info, the League ID number is 74968


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for setting this up!!!


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

sweet im in.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

When will the draft be? I need to make sure it is not when my other leagues are.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

I updated my original post. For those that did not see it, the league ID is 74968. And what would you guys that want or are going to participate think about pitching in a couple of bucks to get a plaque for the winner of the league. If this is a success, perhaps we could make this a regular thing each year.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I signed up.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Sorry I can't play. While I'd love to clean all your clocks  I've got too many leagues as it is.

Both my local leagues (one I've commished for 9 years) have their keeper deadlines in a week and drafts in 2 (along with much beer). Plus my dynasty league keeps me good and busy managing salary caps and contracts. Oh and the survivor/pyramid league, just finished up that 25 round draft. Ugggg.

Man I love fantasy football, there isn't anything better.

Have fun guys! And may all your 1st rounders be healthy.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Sorry I can't play. While I'd love to clean all your clocks  I've got too many leagues as it is.
> 
> Both my local leagues (one I've commished for 9 years) have their keeper deadlines in a week and drafts in 2 (along with much beer). Plus my dynasty league keeps me good and busy managing salary caps and contracts. Oh and the survivor/pyramid league, just finished up that 25 round draft. Ugggg.
> 
> ...


And stay out of jail, right Mr. Vick?


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

I am signed up. Thanks setting up the league


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

So far, there are eight teams signed up. There is room for twelve others that are interested.


----------



## caimakale (Oct 31, 2006)

Strejcek said:


> Are you ready for some football? Go Dolphins!!


W3rd!!!


----------



## Barmat (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks. This will be a ton of fun.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

I loved to get in but I've never been in one and I worry that it will become a new obsession that my girlfriend wouldn't understand.

:lol:


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

Cool, I'm ready! Woody's Brewers are ready to Go!


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

There is only a few more spots left and there are a couple of people I am reserving spots for, so with that said, those that have already signed up, If you could, please post your team name, so I know exactly who owns what team and I can put a DBSTalk username with a team. Thanks, this is going to be fun.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

Strejcek said:


> There is only a few more spots left and there are a couple of people I am reserving spots for, so with that said, those that have already signed up, If you could, please post your team name, so I know exactly who owns what team and I can put a DBSTalk username with a team. Thanks, this is going to be fun.


The Tubalcain's


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

OK, I joined and all, but 6 WR, 1 RB?

Of course, I caught a lot of flak for giving -10 for a missed PAT. I figured, you desere to lose if you had a kicker do that.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Strejcek said:


> There is only a few more spots left and there are a couple of people I am reserving spots for, so with that said, those that have already signed up, If you could, please post your team name, so I know exactly who owns what team and I can put a DBSTalk username with a team. Thanks, this is going to be fun.


I think you know what one I am.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Chieftans here.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> I loved to get in but I've never been in one and I worry that it will become a new obsession that my girlfriend wouldn't understand.
> 
> :lol:


+1. except make "girlfriend" a "wife", and I may be divorced.:eek2:


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Federov's Freaks


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

HundredNation checking in.....


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

Woody's Brewers has a suggestion - Since there are going to be 20 teams, how about only having to start 1 DST since there are only 32 to go around.. Otherwise at least 8 teams will not be able to start a full complement.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm in. What do we do if there isn't a defense available?


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok folks, the league is almost set. At this time there are no more open spots, so I would like to thank those that signed up. The only open spots, at this time, are reserved for two people. Should either of them decline to participate, that will open up one or more spots, so please continue to monitor this thread.

For those that signed up, I still need some of your team names so I can put a dbstalk username with a team name.


----------



## mike_augie (Oct 10, 2006)

mighty medics "go team go"



Strejcek said:


> Ok folks, the league is almost set. At this time there are no more open spots, so I would like to thank those that signed up. The only open spots, at this time, are reserved for two people. Should either of them decline to participate, that will open up one or more spots, so please continue to monitor this thread.
> 
> For those that signed up, I still need some of your team names so I can put a dbstalk username with a team name.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

my team name is Detroit_DLBs or something to that effect.


----------



## dondude32 (Apr 3, 2003)

Big Daddy Don here


----------



## caimakale (Oct 31, 2006)

Pocket Aces is my team name.

I agree with ProfLonghair, isn't 6 WR's a little excessive? Why not 2 RB's, 2 TE's, 2 WR's and 1 WR/RB?


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll take one of the slots if someone fails to join. I didn't sign up at first because of the six WRs. If the lineup is more standard then let me know if someone doesn't show.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

We'll iron out the rules once the leage is completely established. Still waiting for one other person. After that we'll have an owner's meeting to iron out all the kinks.


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

How many teams will the league have?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

RxMan1 said:


> How many teams will the league have?


20


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> 20


Have fun. 20 teams!? That is crazy. Everyone will have a roster full of players that don't even start or play. Let's say you pick #5, the next pick will be 30 picks later. There wouldn't even be a starting RB available at that point.


----------



## Barmat (Aug 27, 2006)

RxMan1 said:


> Have fun. 20 teams!? That is crazy. Everyone will have a roster full of players that don't even start or play. Let's say you pick #5, the next pick will be 30 picks later. There wouldn't even be a starting RB available at that point.


True. Splitting it into two leagues would be more fun.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

RxMan1 said:


> Have fun. 20 teams!? That is crazy. Everyone will have a roster full of players that don't even start or play. Let's say you pick #5, the next pick will be 30 picks later. There wouldn't even be a starting RB available at that point.


whoa - good point.

Maybe we need to think the draft through more.
Do an auto-assignment for each position or something.
Pick the top 20 players at each position (or 40 or 60 as the case may be...)
Then draw lots for each position.

So for Running backs we pick the top 20 (from some source we can all agree on) then draw spots for RB and just assign the players.

Same for QBs, WRs, Defense, etc.

Or - split the league...


----------



## caimakale (Oct 31, 2006)

So what's going on here? Are we on ESPN or Fox? Things need to be setup very quickly or tomorrow is going to be screwed up.

What was the problem with Fox's system? Even though I signed up for ESPN, maybe we should just stick with Fox.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

At this point, we're with FOX. Three haven't responded yet, so if Fox is screwed up tomorrow, we'll go with ESPN and just shorten the season to 16 weeks instead of 17.


----------



## caimakale (Oct 31, 2006)

Strejcek said:


> At this point, we're with FOX. Three haven't responded yet, so if Fox is screwed up tomorrow, we'll go with ESPN and just shorten the season to 16 weeks instead of 17.


Maybe it was a week one bug that they are working on...hopefully its fixed for tomorrow.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Strejcek said:


> At this point, we're with FOX. Three haven't responded yet, so if Fox is screwed up tomorrow, we'll go with ESPN and just shorten the season to 16 weeks instead of 17.


Oh man, I wish I would have found this post earlier. Hope you guys are having fun.


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2006)

yea really, don't know how i missed this 
would've joined.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

qubit said:


> yea really, don't know how i missed this
> would've joined.


+1 - maybe next year.

Could one of you post the league home URL and the list of guys/gals that are in the CE league? It would be fun to track.


----------



## Barmat (Aug 27, 2006)

Is there a download window for the CE for my team. It sucks. My fault though. I had to miss the live draft and tried to use my slingbox to pick my team. It didn't work. Is there any chance D* will release a IAMFOOTBALL code so people like me that missed the live draft will be able to get a real team.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Any word as to why it's (Fox site) not keeping score live?


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

tfederov said:


> Any word as to why it's (Fox site) not keeping score live?


I don't think the fox site is working at all :nono2:


----------



## caimakale (Oct 31, 2006)

spoonman said:


> I don't think the fox site is working at all :nono2:


I'm not having any problems with it aside from a little slowness, but I am sure those servers are getting pounded today. I am also part of a league on Yahoo and it has been a little slugish there as well.

As the season progresses, the sites tend to do better. Fewer people will be visiting in the coming weeks, usually because their teams suck so they abandon them and their leagues.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> +1 - maybe next year.
> 
> Could one of you post the league home URL and the list of guys/gals that are in the CE league? It would be fun to track.


I'll take care of that for you guys. I'm working on gathering team info and standings, and I'll post them here.


----------



## caimakale (Oct 31, 2006)

How did Earl end up 3-1 and in first place in the VOD Division? At least I know when I beat you this week we will be tied for first place. :lol:


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I just want to go on the record and say Matt Millen is a better chooser of players than me.


----------

